# problem if no canadian work experience?



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Hi,

Just wondering if the "canadian experience" when looking for a job is a dilemma for newcomers to canada. I will be travelling from ireland soon, i work in i.t with roughly 4 years of experience, also have my degree from ireland and a few technical certs in my area. Am i going to face the" sorry you need canadain experience" when i start job hunting? I guess this is for people who are already over there trying to start a new life there. Have not yet decided between vancouver or toronto! Any info much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's a problem that is often mentioned. Some people try to avoid it by taking (unpaid) internships or doing (unpaid) volunteer work. Because that's also a good way to build up a network, and lots of jobs here are found through your network. (they call that the 'hidden jobmarket')


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

It's guna be hard so


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Try to build a virtual network while you are not here yet. Lots of people use linkedin; connect with people in your field (and if they are Irish people in your field who are living in Canada, that might be even better ;-) ). Try to get involved in Linkedin groups related to your field: post reactions or start a discussion yourself. But don't post meaningless reactions. Try to show that you are a real professional.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If there is a similarly qualified person with Canadian experience, the employer with almost always go for that person first (I say this, having worked with HR and hiring in I.T. in Toronto for 6 years).

You mention you are in I.T., what field? If your skills are unique and/or in demand you will have a better chance of getting a foot in the door, although, with only 4 years experience, you are not very senior.


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Network admin, so prob wouldn't be considered unique!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

DingDangDoo said:


> Network admin, so prob wouldn't be considered unique!


I don't know where in Canada you are targeting, but in Toronto general network admins are a dime a dozen. Not only that, but you have to compete not only with local experience but with equally (or more skilled) expats from other countries willing to work for lower than average salary (especially in your field).


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Was targeting Vancouver or Toronto, have not made up my mind. May have to go back to drawing board after hearing that though. Salary wouldn't bother me too much if I got my foot in the door somewhere. Maybe Calgary would have less competition


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Demand is higher in Vancouver than Toronto for network admins, with employment potential listed as "good" according to HRSDC, compared with "fair" for Toronto.


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Oh ok well that's good, ya there does seem to be a few I.t jobs on linked in for Vancouver.


----------



## Greg Clarke (Aug 22, 2012)

I have had my paperwork for Permanent Residence foe six months as a skilled worker in Construction Project Management and I have made no progress here in Vancouver and I feel it is due to the simple fact that I have no Canadian experience. I recently did an aptitude and IQ test for an agency for a position as a Project Coordinator and came top and was recommended to the employer by the agency but after 3 interviews they took the second person on the list who was a Canadian. With the exception of this one job no one ever gets back to you after an interview so there is zero feedback. This is so unlike the UK and Ireland. I have down scaled my expectations to a position as a Project Coordinator as this is more of an office based position and requires no local knowledge but I get a few interviews and nothing more. There are government bodies here who are supposed to help with mentioning but like everyone else they don’t get back to you. I love the suggestion of networking but how do you arrive in another country and get together with my fellow Project Managers from Ireland living here. LinkedIn centrally has been no help there. Qualifications are not necessary the obstacle I thought they would be as no one has even asked to see evidence and I always pull out my paperwork and show them anyway. It is frustrating when I see a job I would be very suitable for being re-advertised after I applied for it. I have spent a total of 18 months here and love BC but if I don’t get something soon I will have to sell my car for the flight home.lane:


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

This is a common issue in Vancouver especially.

It is not based on what you know, but who. As you have mentioned, Canadian experience is part of it as well.

Have you considered other parts of the country? Finding work is typically easier outside of the greater Vancouver area or other provinces e.g. Alberta.


----------



## Greg Clarke (Aug 22, 2012)

I have just yesterday accepted that Oil Sands may be the way to go to get Canadian experiance but even the jobs there are very specific and want local knowledge. They almost all say they want experience of local Code or Western Canadian experience and this is something I don't have. I have tried all sorts of jobs just to get on a construction site but with no joy. I did my First Aid level 2 thinking that would have worked as there are plenty of ads on Craigslist for atendants but still nothing. I have been told like this link says most jobs are down to networking. Best way to network is through work. Will keep trying.
Hopefully my fellow Irish man with IT background will do better as I would have thought IT skills are more international and once you get used to speaking Canadian, start drinking Tim Hortons :spit: and can drive on the right hand side of the road you should be in.
Very long immigration process these days. It took me almost 3 years from start to finish despite the first letter I received from them telling me 8 months.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Greg Clarke said:


> I have just yesterday accepted that Oil Sands may be the way to go to get Canadian experiance but even the jobs there are very specific and want local knowledge. They almost all say they want experience of local Code or Western Canadian experience and this is something I don't have. I have tried all sorts of jobs just to get on a construction site but with no joy. I did my First Aid level 2 thinking that would have worked as there are plenty of ads on Craigslist for atendants but still nothing. I have been told like this link says most jobs are down to networking. Best way to network is through work. Will keep trying.
> Hopefully my fellow Irish man with IT background will do better as I would have thought IT skills are more international and once you get used to speaking Canadian, start drinking Tim Hortons :spit: and can drive on the right hand side of the road you should be in.
> Very long immigration process these days. It took me almost 3 years from start to finish despite the first letter I received from them telling me 8 months.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Greg,

Sorry to hear you are finding it tough to get work. What have been doing for the 3 years. Ya its tough alright, not sure i.t will be any easier! Was in auz last year and its the last thing they looked at, was all about experience.


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

thinkering said:


> Demand is higher in Vancouver than Toronto for network admins, with employment potential listed as "good" according to HRSDC, compared with "fair" for Toronto.


Where and how did you found that info?


----------



## Greg Clarke (Aug 22, 2012)

DingDangDoo said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> Sorry to hear you are finding it tough to get work. What have been doing for the 3 years. Ya its tough alright, not sure i.t will be any easier! Was in auz last year and its the last thing they looked at, was all about experience.


I did work for a bit back in Belfast within the past 3 years and when that ran out I tried to find work in construction but there is nothing in Ireland. Too many unfinished housing developments, vacant housing, vacant shops and offices. I went back home for Christmas and couldn't believe the amount of vacant shops. The UK Government offered me £27.00 per week in unemployment benefits considering I have never been unemployed before that was pathetic. Selling my house helped but a 48% drop in value from 10 years ago was painful. So the 3 years hanging in there was a bit of a pain but I spent 5 months here in 2011 and have been here 12 months (got my residence in July 2012). I have given up applying for everything on Craigslist that I think I could do. I was told to take any job as a 'survival job' but I couldn't even get one of those. I did clean heating and dryer vents for a few weeks but the chap I was working for was shockingly abusive (he is currently on the run from the police). Its all good fun. Anything in BC is better than depressing Belfast.

It is an expensive place to live Vancouver considering the poor exchange rate and I just got a tax bill for $1,100.00 for not working from the BC Government so my UK savings are doing their bit for Canada but I hope to get something back eventually. Must get back to job hunting :ranger:


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

sankyx said:


> Where and how did you found that info?


Data is publicly available at http://www.workingincanada.gc.ca/home-eng.do?lang=eng


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you man! I have looked in that website before, but didn't know I could find that kind of data


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

sankyx said:


> Thank you man! I have looked in that website before, but didn't know I could find that kind of data


Good to know eh! Linked In seems to have a good few i.t jobs in vancouver.
Calgary looks promising too, got a feeling you would be waiting longer in van to secure i..t compared to calgary so wouldnt be eating into the savings as much. Is it as boring as everyone says though


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Greg Clarke said:


> I did work for a bit back in Belfast within the past 3 years and when that ran out I tried to find work in construction but there is nothing in Ireland. Too many unfinished housing developments, vacant housing, vacant shops and offices. I went back home for Christmas and couldn't believe the amount of vacant shops. The UK Government offered me £27.00 per week in unemployment benefits considering I have never been unemployed before that was pathetic. Selling my house helped but a 48% drop in value from 10 years ago was painful. So the 3 years hanging in there was a bit of a pain but I spent 5 months here in 2011 and have been here 12 months (got my residence in July 2012). I have given up applying for everything on Craigslist that I think I could do. I was told to take any job as a 'survival job' but I couldn't even get one of those. I did clean heating and dryer vents for a few weeks but the chap I was working for was shockingly abusive (he is currently on the run from the police). Its all good fun. Anything in BC is better than depressing Belfast.
> 
> It is an expensive place to live Vancouver considering the poor exchange rate and I just got a tax bill for $1,100.00 for not working from the BC Government so my UK savings are doing their bit for Canada but I hope to get something back eventually. Must get back to job hunting :ranger:


Hope you get something soon greg, i presume your on linked in already? Is it popular over that side?


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

DingDangDoo said:


> Good to know eh! Linked In seems to have a good few i.t jobs in vancouver.
> Calgary looks promising too, got a feeling you would be waiting longer in van to secure i..t compared to calgary so wouldnt be eating into the savings as much. Is it as boring as everyone says though


After reading Greg msg, im starting to feel im that im a lucky guy...

Im not even in Calagy, nor have a residence, and it seems that a company is willing to talk to me about a job. 

Later i will say what i did, so maybe some ppl in this forum can do the same and get an interview or something.


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

sankyx said:


> After reading Greg msg, im starting to feel im that im a lucky guy...
> 
> Im not even in Calagy, nor have a residence, and it seems that a company is willing to talk to me about a job.
> 
> Later i will say what i did, so maybe some ppl in this forum can do the same and get an interview or something.


Cool well done, is it i.t you work in?


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Oh forgot to add, i think there is a large amount of luck involved with landing a job in canada.


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

first i would say a LOT of luck is involved in getting a job, not only in Canada but ANYWHERE. Is important who you kniow too.

Now, i will say first, that i DONT have a job offer or anything, so i wont say it works. But im not in Canada and two ppls are willing to interview me, even though i cant legally work in Canada, its not much but i know of ppls who are in Canada, and have permanent residency status i cant get anything.

The first thing i do is get information of company who are willing to sponsor expats, how do i did that? easy, i learn about job fairs of canadian companies in USA and get the name of the companies, second i get the name of big companies who expat ppls (like graham, there is another but i cant remember the name) then i call them. 

i told them im civil engineer with severals years of exp, and that im submiting the documents for the FSWP and that i will fly to Calgary to meet future employers and after doing some research i learn that their company has the "right culture, and high level of commitment to their project and that i would be like to b part of them, and if they are willing to meet with me so we can talk and i can present to them in a formal way, and discuss future employment"

Is not so simple, when i call the companies i try to talk to someone, i ask questions an try to reach the person in charge of my area, remember HR people dont have to know much about your career, so you have to expose yourself to someone who can appreciate what you do. In three companies i talk to a manager, and 3 more i talk to a HR, and in other i talk to the receptionist and she instructs me who i need to contact and gives me the email, when the boss didnt answer i call and talk to him (i put in the cover letter i was going to call in a week, so my call was not out of place). Heck i even add a CEO of a company in Linkein and ask him about position, he gave me the email of the HR manager. 

it may not look as much, but in a market where canadian experience and being in the place is important, i think that have the atention of a employer is good, mainly because i lack both of them (no canada exp, and im not in canada nor i can legally work over there)


----------

